# a cool way of feeding your sanke



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

ok you go to like ralphs and buy like a quarter of a pound of dry ice or bigger and get a cooler the one with the slide open lid or the flap kind and buy a rat or a mouse and then put the dry ice in like a plastic cup then add warm water the c02 will kill the rat/mouse and will choke the mouse/rat and kill it i did it last night when i fed my bp it was cool becase you hear the mouse trying to escape like after 3 min its probaly dead (when i opened my cooler you see all this sh*t everywhere he vomited it up it was really cool) its really cheap too i bouge everything for 4 bucks and the dry ice i bought was only 31 cents really cheap try this next time if you can't or don't want to wack a mouse on something and this makes shure its dead instead of knocked out


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

or drill a hole in its head.... instead of playing with dangerous chemicals like dry ice and riskin posioning ur own reptile


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

con man said:


> or drill a hole in its head.... instead of playing with dangerous chemicals like dry ice and riskin posioning ur own reptile


 Dry ice is perfectly safe, it's just carbon dioxide. It's what the guys who sell frozen rodents and rabbits use to kill large numbers of animals, much quicker than breaking their necks one by one.

-PK


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

3 mins? thats a long time. Just buy frozen mice is way easier, more humane and you can keep them in your freezer for ages


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> Just buy frozen mice is way easier, more humane


 How do you think they kill the frozen rodents? Smothering them with cute fluffy bunnies?

I agree, frozen is more convenient. I'd only do something like this if you breed your own rodents, produce too many, and wish to freeze the surplus.

-PK


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> How do you think they kill the frozen rodents? Smothering them with cute fluffy bunnies?










Killer bunnies :laugh:


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Boomer had this one sewed up!!!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

well actually they use a modified atmosphere of Nitrogen and Argon which kills them in the most humane way possible. Thats for day-old chicks from honeybrook farm, dunno about US methods.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

In fact this is a very common and human euthanasia method :nod: !


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

works really well and it only took me like 1 1/2 min to take to kill the mouse


----------



## DeadIrishD (Nov 9, 2004)

damn when I had to many rats to handle and I put them into a freezer them motherfuckers ate the ones that died off first and one was still living the next damn morning too bad I didnt think of this method sooner.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I just wack the critters into my backyard wall.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

mr pimp i like your avatars tits


----------

